
Modern Day Jobs, a curated list of 100 modern ways to make money online - bramk
http://moderndayjobs.com
======
bramk
This week, entrepreneur Alex Taub shared a similar list on Twitter
([https://twitter.com/ajt/status/1...](https://twitter.com/ajt/status/1...))
replying to tweets from people who were wondering if there were any overviews
of ways people who are affected by layoffs caused by Covid-19, could find new
ways / jobs / gigs to make money and pay their bills.

He asked if there were any people who'd like to take over his idea and build a
searchable database for it. My friend Elaine Zelby (from SF) and I (from
Amsterdam) jumped on it and worked together for the past 2 days to launch this
product today

We both got interested because the majority of people now getting laid off are
not the skilled knowledge or tech workers. There are dozens of places where
they could make money through the internet and we would love to help them!

We hope you like it and spread the word to anyone you think it’s valuable for

Stay strong! ️

~~~
nice__two
Looks very nice, Bram!

~~~
bramk
thanks! (not sure if I can say this here but it's all made without code ;)
haha)

